
Show HN: My image removing bookmarklet - andreicon
I use this whenever I&#x27;m at work and need to browse a page with questionable content:<p>javascript: (function(){for(var g=document.getElementsByTagName(&quot;img&quot;), o=g.length, n=0; o&gt;n; n++) {g[n].src=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;placehold.it&#x2F;&quot;+g[n].clientWidth+&quot;x&quot;+g[n].clientHeight;}}())
======
fiatjaf
2016 and we still don't have a good way to share and install bookmarklets.

